# photoshop 7



## FeralHusky (Jan 21, 2009)

Does any know where i can get a free of version 7.0...

due to my computer is pretty poor....


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 21, 2009)

No.  Used to have a copy of it ages ago, but don't anymore.  If the computer is old/slow though, Any of the Photoshops made in the last 8 years will be kinda slow and hard on it.  You might consider looking at a lighter weight program for whatever sort of drawing or photo-retouch work you had in mind.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

What you are asking for is warez, and illegal.

A program that at this point is far more capable than Photoshop 7 (but not recent versions) is GIMP, which actually _is_ free software and should run on slower computers.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 21, 2009)

Good point RuneFox - compared to PS7, GIMP is definitely more feature-rich.  You can snag a copy of that here:

http://www.gimp.org/downloads/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 21, 2009)

bittorrent.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> bittorrent.



Sweet reply. Perhaps everything should be gotten from Bittorrent! Screw the people who write these programs that we use everyday and dare to sell them! Screw FOSS/Free Software!


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> bittorrent.



No, GIMP is open-source, free, just as powerful (actually more powerful in a lot of things, in terms of speed, slightly less powerful in a few other things most people will never use anyway) and can do anything Photoshop can do, on lesser hardware.

Well I'm all for using torrents for things you simply can't get anymore, out of principle, or for things you wish to demo before purchase, we mustn't forget the open-source side of things, as well as the companies that make these thing you're stealing.

Not only is it morally wrong, in some countries is illegal and it's not permitted on this forum.
Granted, I myself use torrents for a lot of things, I also pay for things I will use a lot, such as online games, steam games, and even games I simply enjoy (such as Far Cry 2), not because I have too, it's not illegal where I live to torrent anything, but because I want to. If not that, I usually will use open-source, anyway.

GIMP not only suits the OP's needs better than Photoshop 7 (or even CS4) but it's also free, so it's pointless to download something (illegally most likely where he lives) that will run worse, give less, and is a program marketed to corporations 7 years ago.


OP, go with GIMP and it might be a tad confusing at first, but so is Photoshop, this will run better on older or lesser hardware, do more, and honestly is easier to pick up and get good at.

If you *-need-* photoshop, you might wish to look into purchasing the $800 program.


----------



## Pi (Jan 21, 2009)

If all you need is a basic program to piss with images, Paint.NET or GIMP will do you well. GIMP has a pretty irritating Linux-centric interface, so I don't really recommend it (at least until they merge the MDI branch).

If you REALLY need Photoshop 7, which was a fine piece of software for its day (I can hear my detractors already; perhaps the guy has an archive of old Photoshop plugins? Photoshop documents that GIMP doesn't cope with right? there's a couple of reasons why he might actually want PS7 and doesn't want a bunch of raging open sores freaks cramming GIMP down his throat (also it's really presumptuous of certain people to make absolute statements like 'for your needs' when you haven't heard a word about his needs)), there's a few suggestions I can offer.

Used software store.
eBay.
Buddy up to someone in the technology department at a local k-12; sometimes they're willing to offload older copies of software.

If all else fails, and you are willing to deal with the possible legal consequences, there are shady ways to acquire a copy; we won't go into that.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually agree re the GIMP interface, but as I understand it, newer versions offer dockable controls and aren't too difficult to get used to (but are still annoying).



> perhaps the guy has an archive of old Photoshop plugins? Photoshop documents that GIMP doesn't cope with right?


The only problem with that is that if that were the case, he'd already have Photoshop.  But if he needed something with support for the Photoshop plugin API (like for Dreamcast texture read/write support), Paint Shop Pro tends to be a very low-cost alternative with full support for that sort of thing. I can't speak for the newer Corel versions, which are geared mostly toward photo manipulation, but Paint Shop Pro 7 is quite capable, and has a very small memory footprint, to boot.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 21, 2009)

To Runefox and NewfDraggie, maybe _you_ have say, $5,000 just lying around for Maya,  for example just to learn it so that you can get into an industry that uses it. But the rest of us won't be able to even _dream of_ having that kind of disposable income until we get our foot in the door in said industry, at which point we'll be more than happy to not have to go through the bullshit involved in DLing a torrent that actually works, finding a crack/keygen that works etc every time a new version comes out.

Of course, some of us would be a lot less inclined to do that if they hadn't done away with the already free version of the program they once had.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> To Runefox and NewfDraggie, maybe _you_ have say, $5,000 just lying around for Maya,  for example just to learn it so that you can get into an industry that uses it.


You realize that Maya, in particular, has versions for educational use along with discounts for students, and have in the past offered it free of charge, right? If you were actually a student, you wouldn't be overly concerned with the cost of purchasing Maya.



> But the rest of us won't be able to even _dream of_ having that kind of disposable income until we get our foot in the door in said industry, at which point we'll be more than happy to not have to go through the bullshit involved in DLing a torrent that actually works, finding a crack/keygen that works etc every time a new version comes out.


Usually, when you take a course (which is how you typically get experience and training in said programs and how you generally get a job afterwards in the field), they offer you an insane discount for the purpose of learning said software, just as Microsoft does with Office. This is a cop-out, and honestly, it doesn't at all validate the opinion that someone looking for a copy of Photoshop should immediately go download a torrent.



> Of course, some of us would be a lot less inclined to do that if they hadn't done away with the already free version of the program they once had.


Wait, already free version of the program they once had? What does this mean?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 21, 2009)

Rune, please, I'm begging you, just shut up right now because you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Rune, please, I'm begging you, just shut up right now because you don't know what you're talking about.



And you would be the one heartily recommending breaking the law on a forum where such things are against the rules. Excuse me for pointing that out and offering legal (including free) alternatives, including pointing out that these highly-expensive software suites are offered at extremely discounted pricing for students and are typically already installed on computers at art schools. I fail to see why I should shut up, and therefore, I won't. Sorry.

I don't care how poor you are, if you can't afford the software and you're not a student, you have no right to train on or use said software. It's like saying "Well, how do I learn how to drive a formula 1 if I don't have one? So I'll just steal one."


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, downloading a piece of software is exactly the same thing as depriving someone of their use of a vehicle.

Enjoy talking to the wall.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 22, 2009)

Because depriving software developers of remuneration for hundreds of hours of software development when that's what they do for a living is just as morally correct.

Anyway, regardless of whether or not it's justified, it's never justified to suggest (especially on this forum) that someone break the law, especially when it impacts the lives of others (whether you believe it or not). After all, if everyone thought that way, we wouldn't ever see another version of Photoshop.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 22, 2009)

^ This, and seriously: GIMP is a very good program for most artists around here, as they don't use any of the fancy and most exotic effects only Photoshop offers anyway.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 22, 2009)

I do wish that Adobe would pull their head out of the clouds and price their software reasonable.  If Photoshop were sold for $150, people would gladly pay the price for such a powerful and useful piece of software.  Pricing it at $800 for the average joe though is so expensive that people resort to piracy.  Adobe doesn't realize that dropping the price would probably dramatically increase their sales.  Ah well.  GIMP is good.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I do wish that Adobe would pull their head out of the clouds and price their software reasonable.  If Photoshop were sold for $150, people would gladly pay the price for such a powerful and useful piece of software.



Adobe would then tell you "That's what we made Photoshop Elements for". 

---PCJ


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 22, 2009)

From my other posts, it might seem obvious that I'm fanatic about free software.

But video games asside, Photoshop is the only closed source piece of software that really hits my heart.  I've been using it for the past 11 years in professional, personal, and academic settings.  I use photoshop 6.0 and have never found a reason to use a later version; even 5.0 has more than enough to get anything done.

That said, I just have yet to wrap my head around GIMP.  I suppose I need to read some more tutorials and learn the fundamentals of the program, but when using it instead of photoshop, I just feel so... gimped.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 22, 2009)

RailRide said:


> Adobe would then tell you "That's what we made Photoshop Elements for".
> 
> ---PCJ



*laughs* Probably, to which I'd tell them "Then that can be your Freeware".  Honestly, Elements is okay, but I'd not pay money for it, not when freeware stuff like the GIMP can give you a lot more functionality.

Adobe is doing what they've always done, which is assuming that to make money for selling the best graphics software you can buy, it has to be really expensive.  They know that they have guaranteed sales from a ton of businesses on it, and also know that the general public are not going to be buying the product.  But if they dropped the price dramatically, I think the public would have a huge interest in it, and businesses in general would gladly buy a lot more copies of it.  

They also need to port it to more than just Windows.  It used to be available for the Mac OS, but when Mac switched to a BSD core for their OS, Adobe dropped the Mac version, which really shocked a lot of graphics people (Mac was the preferred platform until then).  If they could do a BSD and Linux version, I'm sure they'd have lots of buyers there too; I'd go as far as to say it's probably the top item on the wishlist of programs people want to see in Linux.

Every year though, the GIMP is getting closer to matching it.  Photoshop still has better image processing filters (particularly in noise reduction and intelligent sharpening tools), batch processing abilities, automation, and of course the infamously large plugin collection/abilities, and better colour-specific modulation tools.   Most of those things are not something the average user would ever get into using though.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

Since I'm more into photo manipulation, I actually have a legal copy of Adobe PhotoShop CS3 Extended ^_^


----------



## Eevee (Jan 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> To Runefox and NewfDraggie, maybe _you_ have say, $5,000 just lying around for Maya,  for example just to learn it so that you can get into an industry that uses it. But the rest of us won't be able to even _dream of_ having that kind of disposable income until we get our foot in the door in said industry, at which point we'll be more than happy to not have to go through the bullshit involved in DLing a torrent that actually works, finding a crack/keygen that works etc every time a new version comes out.


Oh.  So you want their product without paying for it because..  it's convenient.  Okay, that's completely different from what everyone else is doing.

Go to school or use Blender.



ToeClaws said:


> They also need to port it to more than just Windows.  It used to be available for the Mac OS, but when Mac switched to a BSD core for their OS, Adobe dropped the Mac version, which really shocked a lot of graphics people (Mac was the preferred platform until then).


Uh.  Sure looks like Adobe still supports Mac OS.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I was like "Wait, wat?" too, because I swear I've seen Adobe Photoshop XS4 on Mac OS 10.5, in a screencap.

Also, bone likes walls.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

Tbh, I think somewhere in signing up to using this forum software that one of the T&C's is that you are not to request illegal downloads. I may be wrong, but I'm 80% certain of it.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> They also need to port it to more than just Windows.  It used to be available for the Mac OS, but when Mac switched to a BSD core for their OS, Adobe dropped the Mac version, which really shocked a lot of graphics people (Mac was the preferred platform until then).  If they could do a BSD and Linux version, I'm sure they'd have lots of buyers there too; I'd go as far as to say it's probably the top item on the wishlist of programs people want to see in Linux.



PS is still ported to MAC OSX. People keep telling me to get a Macbook with PS on it if I wanted to be a REAL artist (I guess they never heard of drawing a picture using pencils and a sheet of paper ).
As for Linux: Older versions of PS are supposed (can't confirm that, I don't have a copy of PS anymore) to work with wine, with a little loss of performance (which is crutial for a 2D drawing program, of course. ;-)).


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 22, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> PS is still ported to MAC OSX. People keep telling me to get a Macbook with PS on it if I wanted to be a REAL artist (I guess they never heard of drawing a picture using pencils and a sheet of paper ).
> As for Linux: Older versions of PS are supposed (can't confirm that, I don't have a copy of PS anymore) to work with wine, with a little loss of performance (which is crutial for a 2D drawing program, of course. ;-)).



Oh, they did re-port it?  Wasn't sure - last I checked was like 3 years ago.  Though... that kinda bugs me in that if they did redo it to port to a BSD-core OS, then it shouldn't be hard to do so for Linux, and that they _could_ already do a port for FreeBSD and OpenBSD without changing much if anything from the Mac port (which is NetBSD).  I wonder why they don't?

Yeah, in *nix OS's, you can run PS under WINE, but it only works 100% up to PS7.  Some of the functionality gets a bit buggy with PS8 (aka CS1) and PS9 (aka CS2).  That's why keeping a Windows partition is still a good idea if you use Photoshop, or, running Windows in a VM.


----------



## FeralHusky (Jan 22, 2009)

O___O thanks fellas... i already GIMP and Open canvas 4.5  

i was just seeing there was any thing better?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 22, 2009)

Eevee said:


> Go to school or use Blender.



Went to school, learned Maya, not as well as I wanted to though, got job, wasn't making enough after expenses to afford Maya, got Blender, industry doesn't user Blender, wants Maya, will get Maya by any means necessary, kiss my ass if you don't like it, okay, nice talking to you, bye bye.


----------



## Eevee (Jan 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> industry doesn't user Blender, wants Maya


You want to use stolen software in a major high-profile industry?  I don't see that going over very well.  Where do you think is the first place anyone looks for major instances of piracy besides companies that employ hundreds of people all running the same thing?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 22, 2009)

FeralHusky said:


> O___O thanks fellas... i already GIMP and Open canvas 4.5
> 
> i was just seeing there was any thing better?



Glad there was some help in the thread for ya.   You might find this handy with GIMP as well (plugins):

http://registry.gimp.org/list_content

Have fun!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 22, 2009)

Eevee said:


> You want to use stolen software in a major high-profile industry?  I don't see that going over very well.  Where do you think is the first place anyone looks for major instances of piracy besides companies that employ hundreds of people all running the same thing?



I doubt when a company interviews me/takes a look at my demo reel, the first thing they're gonna ask is "so did you actually pay for the software" with a little red button under the desk for when I give the wrong answer - and if/when they accept me, I'll be using their equipment anyway, so your point is moot.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2009)

Eevee said:


> You want to use stolen software in a major high-profile industry?  I don't see that going over very well.  Where do you think is the first place anyone looks for major instances of piracy besides companies that employ hundreds of people all running the same thing?



I don't know why, but the first thought to come to mind was the adventures of the Crimson Permanent Assurance.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I doubt when a company interviews me/takes a look at my demo reel, the first thing they're gonna ask is "so did you actually pay for the software" with a little red button under the desk for when I give the wrong answer


No, but you have to admit, that would be SO cool.



> and if/when they accept me, I'll be using their equipment anyway, so your point is moot.



So then why pirate Maya to begin with if you're going to be using their equipment and have already taken a course on using it? From what I've seen, while Blender doesn't have the same kind of features as Maya, it does have the same general concept and a mostly consistent interface, so most, if not everything you do in Blender should be doable in Maya. So, train on Blender, use Maya at work. It doesn't particularly matter what software you're using to create a 3D model, anyway. I'm guessing you're talking about rendering? Even then, Blender renders pretty well with the right tools, just as Maya does. It may not be as absolutely be-all-end-all powerful, but it's capable of stuff like this (which was produced entirely using Blender and free software, and which is completely free to view, download, and even the resources used for the movie (animations, models, etc) are free).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 24, 2009)

Because the school I went to had this brilliant idea of cram 4 years worth of curriculum into 2 so they could have a lower tuition than other places. Which is retarded because it's the only fucking school in Nova Scotia that teaches it practically, where the Hell else are people that wanna do this for a living going to go? It didn't help that our teacher for Maya, who knows her shit when it comes to 3D I'll give her that, SUCKS at teaching.

Long story short, even if I'd mastered the program and learned it in and out, I still would've spent the last 6 months or so bouncing from place to place between Nova Scotia, Toronto and Edmonton looking for _any_ job in between trying to lose as little money as possible off the fucked up living arrangements I managed to get myself into.

Life got in the way of my dream. It gets in the way of a lot of peoples dreams. If you really wanna see a dream through, you don't let NOTHING get in the way - not even the law, which I had to break on more than one occasion during the last six months in bigger ways than cracking some fucking computer code. So really I'm not doing anything worse than what I've already become accustomed to having to do just to survive.


----------



## Koda (Jan 26, 2009)

There is always PSP 8 or 9 to consider. 

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=psp

You can download a trial if you'd like, to see how you like it. On ebay or amazon, I'm sure you could pick up a full copy for maybe 10-20 bucks.


----------

